# Bell Fab Smoker



## MYCHRONTOM (Feb 17, 2018)

View attachment 354276




















































View attachment 354276




































































View attachment 354276














































View attachment 354276
View attachment 354276





















































	

		
			
		

		
	
 I finally  pulled the trigger on a locally made smoker.  The firebox is 5/16 thick and the smoking chamber is 3/8.   I paid $650.  Here are more than a few pictures…


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2018)

Great looking smoker!
Looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2018)

That should do the trick. Looking forward to seeing it in action.

Chris


----------



## Tallbald (Feb 19, 2018)

That's one beautiful handsome smoker. Wonderful! Don.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 19, 2018)

WTH? It's like watching that movie Groundhog day.. :D


Nice!


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bell-fab-smoker-owners.181948/


----------



## MYCHRONTOM (Feb 20, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> WTH? It's like watching that movie Groundhog day.. :D
> 
> 
> Nice!
> ...


 That newbie  identifier next to my name is very fitting.  Downloading those photos was a disaster… Trying to remove them seemed beyond my grasp.   I will endeavor to do better if I don’t get band right off the bat… LOL


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 20, 2018)

It's not as easy as it looks. Will be ok


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 12, 2020)

Any other Bell Fab pit owners care to weigh in? I spoke with Craig yesterday and I think am ready to pull the trigger. I know 

 TNJAKE
 seems to love his.


----------

